# 2018 Tiguan Oil Service Reset?



## bren737 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have searched the forum but can’t come up with an answer... 

Anyone know how to reset the oil service light on the 2018 Tiguan SE (MQB, 2.0 TSI)? Thought it would be possible through the MFD but can’t find a page for it.

Thanks


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

bren737 said:


> Have searched the forum but can’t come up with an answer...
> 
> Anyone know how to reset the oil service light on the 2018 Tiguan SE (MQB, 2.0 TSI)? Thought it would be possible through the MFD but can’t find a page for it.
> 
> Thanks



4Motion
03-22-2018 12:38 PM Edit / Delete #2
Quote Originally Posted by bigmt3792 View Post
Hey vortex,
I’m about to do my 10,000 mike oil change and I can’t figure out how to reset the interval. I searched here and everywhere and it’s all for the old Tiguan. And info is much appreciated. Thanks

My manual says the following (I have an SE 4Motion in the U.S.):

-switch off the engine
-press and hold the 0.0 button in the instrument cluster
-switch on the ignition
-release the 0.0 button
-one after the other, the following messages appear in the display:
reset oil service?
do you really want to reset inspection?
-which ever one you want to reset, confirm it by pressing the 0.0 button. 
you should see a confirmation that it has been reset.

This is on page 27 of my owner's manual.


----------



## bren737 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks! That did the trick. Don’t know why I can’t find in in my manual....

Appreciate the help!


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

bren737 said:


> Thanks! That did the trick. Don’t know why I can’t find in in my manual....
> 
> Appreciate the help!




No problem! :thumbup:


----------

